# Brand New Hypo with Questions!



## Katibug (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a 21 year old female from Southern California, that didn't connect the symptoms until I started missing periods and thought they were pregnancy scares. Then I did more research and found that I have many of the same symptoms that are classified with Hypothyroidism, so I requested to have my blood work done. I just got my blood work a few days ago and have not started a treatment yet, I don't even know what medication I am going to be taking. I'll find out tomorrow at my appointment with my doctor. What I do know is my TSH level is 15.24 when the range was .4 to 4.5. I have a few questions about what I can expect in the near future.

Is the low body temperature, dry skin, lethargy, and inability to lose weight going to decrease quickly, or something that is going to take months of trying new medications? Basically, how long will it take until I can feel normal again? Or how will I know that I am feeling normal for that matter?

Whats the hardest part of living with Hypo? Any long term problems that you wish you would have known about when you were diagnosed?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Katibug said:


> I am a 21 year old female from Southern California, that didn't connect the symptoms until I started missing periods and thought they were pregnancy scares. Then I did more research and found that I have many of the same symptoms that are classified with Hypothyroidism, so I requested to have my blood work done. I just got my blood work a few days ago and have not started a treatment yet, I don't even know what medication I am going to be taking. I'll find out tomorrow at my appointment with my doctor. What I do know is my TSH level is 15.24 when the range was .4 to 4.5. I have a few questions about what I can expect in the near future.
> 
> Is the low body temperature, dry skin, lethargy, and inability to lose weight going to decrease quickly, or something that is going to take months of trying new medications? Basically, how long will it take until I can feel normal again? Or how will I know that I am feeling normal for that matter?
> 
> Whats the hardest part of living with Hypo? Any long term problems that you wish you would have known about when you were diagnosed?


Yikes! That is a pretty high TSH!! Did doctor run antibodies' tests too?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

When you get your next labs, please include the ranges for us as different labs use different ranges.

I found the hardest part was finding a doctor who understood the importance of Free T3, Free T4 and who was not afraid to think outside the box to get me to wellness.

A doctor who treats by TSH alone is scary. Initially, that is okay. But once the TSH starts to aproach normal range, then the "tweaking" begins and that involves FT3 and FT4.

Welcome to the board.









Please let us know what you find out tomorrow!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am almost 4 months into treatment for hypothyroidism and feel great. It is amazing how fast the body starts to respond when you find the medication that is right for you. I would guess they will start you on T4, Levothyroxine or Synthroid. Many people do great on that and others need to add T3 also to feel well. You will have to discover what works for you.

Your doctor should start you on a low dose and check your bloodwork every 6-8 weeks and raise your dose until you feel well. Don't let them stop early when your numbers just fall in the range. Keep fighting until you feel well.

It took me two weeks from when I first started taking medication to feel any effects of it. Then it seems to improve for the next two weeks (with a few down days now and then) and then seemed to level off for two more weeks until I went back to the doctor for an increase. For me it only took one increase but I think for most people it is a longer process. You are young so they might start you a little higher then they started me.

How will you know when you are feeling normal? You will!! You will start to feel better and then you will want more good days like those. And some of the old symptoms will creep back so you will know then that you are probably still a bit undermedicated and you need to keep after them until almost all your days are great!


----------

